# pkg errror



## Alucn (May 26, 2021)

```
[root@freebsd ~]# pkg search mysql8
pkg: repository FreeBSD contains packages for wrong OS version: FreeBSD:12:amd64
```


----------



## SirDice (May 26, 2021)

Post the output of `freebsd-version -uk`.


----------



## Alucn (May 27, 2021)

It's OK again today


----------

